# DIY lid for exo terra



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

Well as the tittle states im making my own lid for my cresties viv. The original has warped with heat and the last few nights ive found a few crickets wandering round the bedroom. This is only temporary as wanting a larger viv soon. Ive got my self some wood that i had to cut n design to be able to hold the following...









I set about it last night and got it cut today after work sanded down have used white paint before i varnish it. Thought id upload now as the paint drys


























Will put more pics of progress later


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

have done sum think like this but i use glass


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

bigd_1 said:


> have done sum think like this but i use glass
> [URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/Facebook/Untitled%20Album/1070022_580303138687736_698061891_n.jpg]image[/URL]


that is neat :2thumb: have you a link to this being made?

@ O P: correct lighting and heating fixtures keep your exo lid in good condition for years and is really easy to make minor adjustments to prevent cricket loss : victory:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

s6t6nic6l said:


> that is neat :2thumb: have you a link to this being made?


 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/975183-gtp-set-up.html


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

bigd_1 said:


> have done sum think like this but i use glass
> [URL=http://i753.photobucket.com/albums/xx174/BIGD198228/Facebook/Untitled%20Album/1070022_580303138687736_698061891_n.jpg]image[/URL]


Looks good with glass. Also doing this to help with humidity. 

As for using correct lighting and cricket escapees... I will post a pic of the original lid. The exo terra dome i use was sat on the top before using the clamp and the heat source was obvious too close causing it to warp. Something that was unpredictable in my eyes


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

MattyD said:


> Looks good with glass. Also doing this to help with humidity.
> 
> As for using correct lighting and cricket escapees... I will post a pic of the original lid. The exo terra dome i use was sat on the top before using the clamp and the heat source was obvious too close causing it to warp. Something that was unpredictable in my eyes


yes, it really doesn't take much heat if applied to the plastic for it to lose it's shape as I can see from your first pic lol.

have you made this to sit in or on the rim?

I like them large display thermometers, where'd you get em?


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

The bit you have noticed isnt the worse part unfortunatly.

Yeh its goin to sit on the lip the original does and the thermometers were from ebay mate cant fault them in any way really.

These are similar....
http://bit.ly/12mI0x4


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

Anybody suggest where to get mesh from and what size?


----------

